# XR2 engine bay



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi everyone :wave:

Just thought I'd put up a picture of my XR2's engine bay how it looked a couple of years back when I was showing the car regularly.
When I 'retired' the car from concours I toned down some of the 'bling' (which I know isn't to everyones taste, but it won me many trophies so fulfilled its purpose) as trying to keep it looking like this was like a part-time job in itself :lol:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW that looks super cool!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Forgot to add what was the spec??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks mate :thumb: 
Well, engine wise:-
K&N filter with bespoke cold air feed. Ported & flowed head. KENT CVH22 high lift cam. Scorpion full stainless exhaust. Splitfire HT Leads. DENSO Iridium Power Plugs (which are superb btw - have them in both cars, Awesome :thumb: ), probably forgot some stuff, but that's more or less it.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is mightily impressive - show stoppingly good in fact


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome work :doublesho 

Nice use of the RST intake pipe as a cold air feed :thumb: unusual touch.

John


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Awesome work :doublesho
> 
> Nice use of the RST intake pipe as a cold air feed :thumb: unusual touch.
> 
> John


Thanks very much :thumb:

Yes I think I was one of, if not the, first person to do that and everyone at every show used to say the same as you. There's probably quite a few XR2s on the show circuit with the same now as a lot of guys would say 'right I'm going to do that with mine'.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Awesome work :doublesho
> 
> Nice use of the RST intake pipe as a cold air feed :thumb: unusual touch.
> 
> John


Thas really trick, I was scratching my head at first, i thought something was missing but couldnt figure it out

Cool looking bay


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks nice mate, any pictures of the whole car??


Brian


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bkjames said:


> Looks nice mate, any pictures of the whole car??
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian :thumb: Here's a few


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats mint,fair play mate


----------



## gribsymk3 (Nov 9, 2007)

thats very nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

very nice mate a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

A lot of pennies and graft went into that one  

Very nice mod with the intake but did you notice better flow to the carb or was this more for show purposes :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks very much :thumb: 

Yes it did provide an improvement. I've got a digital induction temp readout on the dash and it shows a massive drop in the temp of air the filter is sucking in once the car is moving.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

seischumi said:


> Thanks very much :thumb:
> 
> Yes it did provide an improvement. I've got a digital induction temp readout on the dash and it shows a massive drop in the temp of air the filter is sucking in once the car is moving.


An effective mod then with more cold air drawn directly to the filter :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a cool car,I love XR2's.Had a Galaxy blue mark2 Fiesta when I was a lad and of course I had to put the arches and pepperpots on it,full (2nd hand) Sprintex exhaust and a K&N chrome carb top filter.Shame it was only a 957cc pop plus!
Good little motor though,never ever ever had a problem with it.paid £120 for it and according to the clock it had 67k on it,but seeing as for some reason Ford fitted 5 digit clocks I didnt know whether this was 67K or 967K!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

thats bloody brilliant mate, what a car!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> What a cool car,I love XR2's.Had a Galaxy blue mark2 Fiesta when I was a lad and of course I had to put the arches and pepperpots on it,full (2nd hand) Sprintex exhaust and a K&N chrome carb top filter.Shame it was only a 957cc pop plus!
> Good little motor though,never ever ever had a problem with it.paid £120 for it and according to the clock it had 67k on it,but seeing as for some reason Ford fitted 5 digit clocks I didnt know whether this was 67K or 967K!


Thanks :thumb: 
Yeah I had a 'maritime blue' 950 pop plus as my first car and going from that to the XR was getting into a Lamborghini, especially after I'd modified it :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> thats bloody brilliant mate, what a car!!


Many thanks matey :thumb:

And to everyone else for all the kind coments - cheers guys :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice and BLING BLING too :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

One word MAGNIFICENT !!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

wow nice work, amazing undercarriage too(i feel weird complimenting on that)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys :thumb: Much appreciated


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

care to explain the red bull can wrapped around the shock? just noticed that. and even thats clean! 

Did you polish parts of the engine bay yourself?


----------



## RacX (Nov 30, 2007)

Proper old school sleeper , very nice :devil:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

My Perants had 2 of these when I was small. Can't remember either of them but they both got nicked. Shame! My dad said if they nerver got nicked we would have proberly still had one to this day. He said he would have put it on axle stands in store somewhere and warm it up and take it out for a spin once a week.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> care to explain the red bull can wrapped around the shock? just noticed that. and even thats clean!
> 
> Did you polish parts of the engine bay yourself?


Ha-ha, well a few years ago when I was doing the concours circuit with it, the Red Bull cans were the 'in thing' so to speak and people had them wrapped around their ignition coils and other bits in the engine bay. Since I had proper chrome and stainless covers for of a lot of the engine ancillaries, I decided to put a couple on the bottom of the shocks just to be different - that's the only reason for them :lol:

Yes, I polished some bits myself but a lot of the stuff was purchased ready done - manifold heatshield, coil cover, cambelt cover, strut tops etc.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Great detailing on the underside, one of the most difficult parts to do other than the engine bay ,What made you give up?


----------



## Clemo (Nov 14, 2005)

That's phenominal. Brings back memories of my XR2, I swapped it out after a year for an XR2i which was a mistake looking back. The XR2 was a great little car!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho Awesome engine bay :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

love Xr2's! my first car was a beige pop plus mk2. then mk2 XR in diamond white then a mk3 xr 16v in pacifica blue, wish i never sold that one, was competely standard and mint.  Huge soft spot for fiestas.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> love Xr2's! my first car was a beige pop plus mk2. then mk2 XR in diamond white then a mk3 xr 16v in pacifica blue, wish i never sold that one, was competely standard and mint.  Huge soft spot for fiestas.


My first car was a pop plus as well, in 'Martime blue' with only a 4 speed box!!
Loved it though, as you do with a first car  .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mr Concours said:


> Great detailing on the underside, one of the most difficult parts to do other than the engine bay ,What made you give up?


Many thanks :thumb: 
I stopped doing the concours scene with it at the end of 2004, mainly because I'd won all the shows I wanted to with it (Ford Fair in '03 and again in '04, XR Owners Club National day in the same years, plus many XROC regional shows). It was getting so the same group of cars were turning up at every show and it was getting a bit boring, so I thought I'd take a few years out and see how I felt about returning in a few years when some 'new blood' had joined.  
Also. at around this time the XR Owners Club was having major organisational problems at it looked at one point like it would be disbanded.
May think about entering a few shows next Summer (assuming we have one :lol: ). The XR would only take about a week of work to get it back to show level. Might work on that over the Winter  .


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

cool youve probably been up against 2 of my mates both mk2 xr2 ones show and shien other concourse


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

gti mad man said:


> cool youve probably been up against 2 of my mates both mk2 xr2 ones show and shien other concourse


Maybe if they were doing the Ford show scene from 2002-2004, what are their names or what colour is is the concours car?

Ford Fair at Silverstone in 2003, 2nd place to me was a metallic blue / gold pearl RS Turbo engined XR2, and 3rd place was a red one owned by a mate of mine who's won Ford Fair in all the years when I haven't competed :lol: .
Can't remember who I beat in 2004, I think it was the Blue Turbo one again, but can't remember the others.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice looking engine bay:thumb:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

That looked mint, great effort


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Love XR2's. Shame so many idiots bought em.


----------



## Commander_T (Apr 6, 2007)

Absolutely awesome mate awesome :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Commander_T said:


> Absolutely awesome mate awesome :thumb:


Many thanks mate:thumb: (and to everyone else for all the positive posts - cheers  )


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

nick and jay red f reg xr2 rs turbo powered

white xr2 f reg zetec on twin carbs


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Mint !!!


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

MMM XR im a xr member only ive got the xr2i but no way as clean as that lol

Idont think the ford dealers have seen one that clean are you a member of the xr owners? thanks for showing the picture given me some idears now!
Ive got the turbo R-cover but now cold air intake the turbo intake looks good but where do i get the kn fillter like that from as the bonnet needs to close lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

smart valeting said:


> MMM XR im a xr member only ive got the xr2i but no way as clean as that lol
> 
> Idont think the ford dealers have seen one that clean are you a member of the xr owners? thanks for showing the picture given me some idears now!
> Ive got the turbo R-cover but now cold air intake the turbo intake looks good but where do i get the kn fillter like that from as the bonnet needs to close lol


Thanks mate :thumb: 
I was an XROC member up until about 3/4 years ago (just after I'd won the XR2 class at the National Day at Gaydon), which if you were a member back then you'll remember all the management problems they were having. I paid my membership fee one year and got just *one* 'Xtra' club magazine ALL YEAR and nothing else - no mags, no newletters - nothing, so I though 'The hell with them'.
I don't know how they managed to make such a **** up of running the club back then?? I know as I have a lot of experience in car clubs as I was one of the 2 founding members of the Fiesta Club of GB back in 1996 (and the magazine editor for the first few years, too). I'm no longer a member of that either but I believe it's still going strong  .

The K&N is just the normal bolt-on unit for the model to which I'd just made a carbon fibre top cover and aluminium heat shield. The bonnet shuts fine with plenty of clearance - in fact it's now got a much larger cover on it and still shuts okay with no rubbing (mind you I don't have the inner bonnet liner fitted).

P.S I've found a few more shots of the car on the computer which I'll be adding to my 'XR2 reflections shots' thread in 'The Showroom' section tomorrow, as a quite a few members wanted to see some more pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

seischumi said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> I was an XROC member up until about 3/4 years ago (just after I'd won the XR2 class at the National Day at Gaydon), which if you were a member back then you'll remember all the management problems they were having. I paid my membership fee one year and got just *one* 'Xtra' club magazine ALL YEAR and nothing else - no mags, no newletters - nothing, so I though 'The hell with them'.
> I don't know how they managed to make such a **** up of running the club back then?? I know as I have a lot of experience in car clubs as I was one of the 2 founding members of the Fiesta Club of GB back in 1996 (and the magazine editor for the first few years, too). I'm no longer a member of that either but I believe it's still going strong  .
> 
> ...


hello mate car looks great  pity you left the xroc but it was a time of change due to owners now the club is owned by the members and we are all working hard to get it where it belongs its early days but hopefully it will go from strength to strength pop by for a look if you feel youd like to (no pressure):thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

jaffa said:


> hello mate car looks great  pity you left the xroc but it was a time of change due to owners now the club is owned by the members and we are all working hard to get it where it belongs its early days but hopefully it will go from strength to strength pop by for a look if you feel youd like to (no pressure):thumb:


What's the membership number like these days then and is there still a National Day show etc.?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

is this thread still going  hehe :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> is this thread still going  hehe :lol:


'Afraid so!! :lol: I'd forgotton about it myself until I noticed that jaffa had posted something I'd not seen (sorry jaffa  ) :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> 'Afraid so!! :lol: I'd forgotton about it myself until I noticed that jaffa had posted something I'd not seen (sorry jaffa  ) :thumb:


 yay!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> What's the membership number like these days then and is there still a National Day show etc.?


hello mate i think the membership at the moment is around the 400 mark 
there is a national day but its tacked on to fiesta in the park which is at huntingdon race course (not enougth members to put on our own show) but hopefully in the future we can get more members and put on our own show


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

jaffa said:


> hello mate i think the membership at the moment is around the 400 mark
> there is a national day but its tacked on to fiesta in the park which is at huntingdon race course (not enougth members to put on our own show) but hopefully in the future we can get more members and put on our own show


Wow! That's low for the membership isn't it - it used to be in the 1000s - where has everyone gone?? Have they either not got XRs anymore, can't be bothered renewing membership because of not getting anything for their money in the 'dark' period (that's my reason), or have joined other clubs?

It's amazing how things turn around - Fiesta in the park is the main show for the Fiesta Club GB isn't it? 
*I* was the co-founder of that club with Sara Church back in 1996 and when we were starting out the _XROC_ were the 'Big' club and we would tag onto _their_ shows as we weren't big enough to hold our own events. As well as being the co-founder, I was also the magazine editor for the first few years.
Funny how things turn out, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Wow! That's low for the membership isn't it - it used to be in the 1000s - where has everyone gone?? Have they either not got XRs anymore, can't be bothered renewing membership because of not getting anything for their money in the 'dark' period (that's my reason), or have joined other clubs?
> 
> It's amazing how things turn around - Fiesta in the park is the main show for the Fiesta Club GB isn't it?
> *I* was the co-founder of that club with Sara Church back in 1996 and when we were starting out the _XROC_ were the 'Big' club and we would tag onto _their_ shows as we weren't big enough to hold our own events. As well as being the co-founder, I was also the magazine editor for the first few years.
> Funny how things turn out, eh?


it used to be in the thousands and yeah its the main show for the fiesta club  i think in the dark period a lot of members left for the same reason and now they have either sold their xr`s or with other clubs (you only have to look about to see how many ford clubs there are) 
with the current situation as regards cruises an such like the newer ford clubs can offer a bit more regards social scene compared to the older cars but hopefully as trends change we might get more members


----------

